# Royersford, PA - 1996 Ford F250 Extended Cab Long Bed



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)

I have a 1996 Ford F250 Extended Cab long bed 4x4 automatic with 193 thousand miles. I'm not sure how to upload pictures so just email me and I can send them to you. It's red and white, comes with a plow located in Philadelphia, needs new ball joints other than that its in good shape for it's year. Edit: I remember how to add pictures now, look below


----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## Collision (Jun 16, 2016)




----------

